
Ditch the Kindle - nbrempel
https://rempel.world/posts/kindle.html
======
hermitdev
So, you like a physical book...buy/check out the book. No one is stopping you.
I love my Kindle for a number of reasons, but #1 is probably because I'm out
of shelf space. I recently just threw out a number of books during a remodel.
They were out of date tech books, so I didn't bother donating them (I didn't
want to taint any-one's education with C++ pre standardization or JavaScript
from 1996)

------
HutchSaxony
Thanks, Ray, that was short, but pointless.

